

Try OCaml in Your Browser - kristianp
http://try.ocamlpro.com/

======
christiangenco
Other than a novel syntax, what are the advantages of using OCaml over python,
perl, or ruby?

~~~
thelema314
1) Strict yet expressive typing. Find errors at compile time rather than
runtime, while still allowing a very flexible set of values to be described.
(tuples, sets, lists, hashtables, maps, arrays, records, objects, etc.)

2) Efficiency. Python, perl, ruby are all... slow. OCaml compiles to very
efficient native code. Xavier Leroy's accomplishment is a high level language
that's within 2x the speed of C.

~~~
christiangenco
Got it. 2x the speed of C is very interesting... this could come in handy the
next time I need to write a physics/math computation script.

